# البسملة في المسيحية



## Ahmad Didat (12 أبريل 2011)

اقتبست جزء من الردود ووضعتها في موضوع لعدم التشتيت




My Rock قال:


> نعبد الله الواحد فقط


 



Rosetta قال:


> *نحن نعبد الله الواحد فقط *​


 

*انتم تعبدو الله الواحد فقط*


*إذا لماذا عند البسملة *


*تقولو **بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس*

*ولا تقولو بسم الله  !!!*


*انتم تبسملو بأسم 3 اقانيم  وفي نفس الوقت تقولو نحن نعبد الله الواحد *


*لماذا تبسملو بأسم الاقانيم ولا تبسملو بأسم الله الواحد ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*



تقولو بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس

ولا تقولو بسم الله !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين قال كده !؟
كتير بنقول ( باسم الله القوى )
ولكن غالبا بنقول (باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس )

دراسة الثلاث اقانيم هى دراسة تفاصيل عن الله الواحد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أبريل 2011)

> تقولو بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس
> 
> ولا تقولو بسم الله !!!


*نحن نقول أولا باسم باللفظة المفرده ودون جمع فلانقول بأسماء 
ثم نكمل قائلين إله واحد آمين *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 أبريل 2011)

*يا عزيزي أنت فاهم أن الآب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة آلهة منفصلة وده فهم خاطىء 100% ولا حد مسيحي يؤمن بكده. الله الواحد هو الآب والابن والروح القدس. فقولنا: بسم الله، أو بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس هو نفس الشيء. إفهم الثالوث مسيحيا لأن الفهم الاسلامي له مُشوّه.*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أبريل 2011)

واضح من سؤالك انك تظن ان الاب والابن وروح القدس ثلاثة الهة 
انصحك بالقراءة عن الثالوث المسيحي 
فالاب والابن وروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## Critic (12 أبريل 2011)

*اكمل البسملة*
*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أبريل 2011)

هذه الإجابات تجعل الحجارة تفهم

ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضكم بالخير 

ويتحنن على الأمخاخ المتحجرة والقلوب المولودة عمياء بفعل الشيطان ، مثلما خلق عيوناً للمولود أعمى 

وهو لا يطلب منهم سوى الإعتراف بعماهم ، لئلا يكونوا مثل الفريسيين العميان الذين رفضوا الإعتراف بعماهم فلم يخلصوا


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

*نحن نقول بإسم الاب و الإبن و الروح القدس إله واحد .. أمين 
الاب و الإبن و الروح القدس هي ثلاثة أقانيم تشكل وحدانية الله الواحد
وكثيرا ما نقول بإسم الله القدوس أو بإسم الله القوي 

يعني بإختصار : 
بإسم الله = بإسم الاب و الإبن و الروح القدس
​*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

*يا حبيبي زي ما قال اخوتي 
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين
ابسطهالك
طيب احنا لما بنقول قدوس الله قدوس القوي احنا كده مش بنعبد اله واحد يعني بنقول الله
طيب انت في دينك لما بتقول اسماء الله الحسني هل معني كده انك بتعبد 99 اله؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا حبيبي من الاخر الاب و الابن و الروح القدس = اله واحد*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*حلو كتير والله السؤال .... أيه الجمال ده*
*هي خلاص الأسئلة المفيدة أنتهت ... زمن العجب *

*ما أنا بسمع كدة أنكم بتقولوا ... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..... ليه مدول بردة ثلاث مقاطع وأسماء *
*والمشكلة أنهم مالهمش أي معني ولا تفسير ولا رمز *
*أشمعني الرحمن والرحيم ؟*
*يا أخ ... أحنا بنقول بسم الإله الواحد أمين ... هي دية البسملة ... سمعت عنها قبل كدة *
*ولما بنقول بأسم الأب ونزولاً للأبن وقاطعين بالروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين ... يبقي رشمنا أنفسنا بشكل الصليب وسمنا بأسم الإله الواحد ... ونملك التفسير السليم لما نقول ....*
*فنحن ندرك ونفهم ونشهد لما نعلم .... أما غيرنا فهم يرددون دون أدراك أو فهم أو حتي محاولة للمعرفة ... هم اللات فقط*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

*بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه.  فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.  وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد.  وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي.  الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي.  والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه.  وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟!  وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟  ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟
*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه. فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد. وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي. الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي. والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه. وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟! وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟ ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟*


*يا حبيبي .... ليه شغل الصدمة ده ؟*
*ما مش كله ورا بعضه كدة هو لحق يفوق من الشرح لما يتصدم بالحقيقة المرة :smile01*​


----------



## antonius (13 أبريل 2011)

بسملتك الاسلامية يا مسلم, مسروقة نصا عن "بسملة" سريانية مسيحية!!


----------



## بايبل333 (13 أبريل 2011)

*"بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *
*بسم وليس باسماء *
*جاء بالاجابة معاك شى مذهل *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا حبيبي .... ليه شغل الصدمة ده ؟*
> *ما مش كله ورا بعضه كدة هو لحق يفوق من الشرح لما يتصدم بالحقيقة المرة :smile01*​



*علشان ممكن يفهم ونعمل فيه ثواب*


----------



## Samir poet (13 أبريل 2011)

*لماذا لم تكمل وتقول ان
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين 
انصحك حبيبى بالقراء عن الثالوت القدوس
والرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك فى القراء والفهم 
والرب يسوع يعطيك نعمة الفهم
*


----------



## MAJI (13 أبريل 2011)

هل وضح الامر يا اخ احمد ديدات 
اين انت ؟
لاتفاعل ولا تحاور 
هل اقتنعت اننا نقصد اله واحد ايضا ؟
وهل عرفت ان (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)هي تقليد لبسملتنا ؟ 
اسأل اكثر ستعرف الحقيقة المغيب عنها وتندم على مافات من عمرك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2011)

اله واحد امين


----------

